# Spotting Scope Tripod Recommendation



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Looking for spotting scope tripod recommendations. I need one with some kind of a slide adjustment that will allow me to balance the scope, especially when I put a camera on the end of it for digiscoping. My new Vortex 80 mm scope is really back end heavy. Any thoughts?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Not just the legs but a quality head will make a ton of difference. 
https://outdoorsmans.com/collections/tripod-accessories/products/outdoorsmans-fluid-head
Is the dream but that's crazy how much it is. 
https://shop.gohunt.com/collections/optics/products/sirui-va-5-ultra-compact-fluid-head
Is what I have been using. Upgraded from a vanguard and man it is sweet. The scope stays in place when you lock it down. No pointing it above the animal and hoping it stops in the right place. 
Silk 634 legs are also about the beat combo of weight, function and price in my mind. 
But if you have cash to burn Really Right Stuff tripods are local and the top of the line.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

If you've got the money, then Mtnrunner is right on. Get the Outdoorsman set-up.

I recently got the ProMaster XC-M525C Carbon Fiber tripod and love it. It comes with a ball head. I replaced this head with the Sirui VA-5 fluid video head. All in all it weighs just over 3 pounds total with the tripod and head. I am sure there's better out there, but this is a pretty sweet set-up. It would handle your 80mm vortex just fine. I run a 65mm Swaro ATS off mine. This set-up total is a little north of $400. 

Again though, if money is no issue, then get the whole Outdoorsman set-up!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I personally would go with a heavy tri pod to handle a top heavy scope.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I just bought a decent Vanguard on KSL for $30. I use it with binos and it's great for my purposes. There were a lot of other options on there. You should check em' out. You might be able to get a really nice used one for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> I personally would go with a heavy tri pod to handle a top heavy scope.


+1

My Slik is HEAVY, but its rock solid with a 80mm scope and DSLR camera. That tripod never gets carried very far, its only downside.

-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I have the outdoorsman with the new fluid head. Handles the big swaro 95 just fine. You could honestly get away with the pan head for cheaper than the fluid head. Sorry pic is sideways I cant figure out how to fix it. But it is a super stable tripod. I have the tall but honestly I dont ever use it standing so wish id have bought the medium to save about a pound. The medium is just over 2 lbs and tall is 3lbs.


----------

